# Foliage backpacking



## Jim1my (Sep 22, 2008)

I am looking for a nice backpacking trip  to see the foliage. Anywhere in new england. Looking to see the best colors for Oct. 4 weekend. Thanks for the help


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 23, 2008)

Colors are pretty vibrant up north (White Mountains) right now, so best thing to do is have different options for wherever the color looks to be best next weekend.

If it's MA, I'd recommend hitting the AT from right at the CT border, coming up through Sages Ravine. Plenty of lovely woods and some high points with open ledges and views. Another in that same area would be the South Taconic Trail, either north or south of Bash Bish Falls. Anything in there can give you a good overnight, possibly two.

If it's still peak up in the Whites, it depends on whether you want to be in the trees or on a peak looking down at them. What amount of background do you have, in terms of navigating wilderness areas, and how many nights are you looking to be out? How much elevation do you want? Tent or lean-to preferred?


----------



## Jim1my (Sep 23, 2008)

I am looking for 3 days. I am a somewhat novice when it comes to land nav but a quick learner. I just completed 8 days backpacking in yosemite with the most being 10 mile with 6000 feet of elevation gain. I would prefer something to take great pictures of. And I can do either tent or lean to. Will prob just do tent so I don't have to stop if i am not ready or stop if i am ready.


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 24, 2008)

So the grandest option is a Pemi Loop. Start before dawn at Lincoln Woods on the Kanc. Head out the Wilderness Trail then up the Osseo Trail. Traverse over Franconia Ridge and its incredible, open exposure. Take the rough, rocky, lousy-footing Garfield Ridge Trail over to the Garfield Ridge tentsite for night #1. Next day, continue on the GRT past Galehead Hut (closed for season now, I believe), do a quick peakbag of Galehead (takes 10 minutes), then on the Twinway up over the open summit of South Twin. From there, follow the Twinway to the open side of Mt. Guyot, and pick up the Bondcliff Trail. Night #2 at Guyot shelter/tent platforms. Last day catch sunrise off West Bond, then pack up and head over the open summit of Bond and the spectacular cliffs of Bondcliff all the way back down to the Wilderness Trail and back to your car.

Only do this route if good weather is forecast, as there's a lot of exposure. Also, one drawback is that there aren't a lot of places to just stop and camp other than the established sites, being a ridgeline-following route. You'll have to grab a side trail and head down, possibly a good distance.

Another alternative is that while it can be done in 2 days, you can stretch it out to 3 and do the AT from Pinkham Notch over the Wildcats, spend a night (caretaker season, cheaper cost, reservation required, full use of kitchen, just bring own food) at Carter Hut, next day hike the Carters and Mt. Hight, stay at Imp Shelter / tent platforms, last day hike over Moriah and all the way out the AT. Requires a car spot or shuttle. Another variation: if you're a strong, fast hiker, go all the way to Imp Shelter or camp along South/Middle Carter ridge on day 1. On Day 2, descend into the Wild River Valley and spend a night at Perkins Notch or anywhere. Day 3 hike back up Wildcat River Trail past hut and down 19-Mile Brook, get ride or road walk back to Pinkham.


----------



## JD (Sep 24, 2008)

Should be peaking here in central VT.  Maybe even a bit passed.  stuff is popping here pretty good, esspecially up high.  Still some green though.


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 25, 2008)

The thing I've found is that lower peaks are closer to the foliage, the highest peaks have larger amounts of fir, spruce & birch.  Birch is nice but it's just one color.

The South Taconic area would be good, maybe a little early.  The Kilkenny area in NH or the Lakes Region depending on color good choices, possibly also , Monadnock, Sunapee further south in NH.

Catskills????


----------



## Skier75 (Sep 29, 2008)

Humm, that's about what we want to do next weekend, only as just an overnighter. Any other suggestions? Probably will have to be an in and out, unless theirs a loop that'll bring us back to our vechicle....Still have some 4 thousands footers to bag, a lot up in the Presidentals we need to do.....


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 29, 2008)

We did a drive through central Mass yesterday; it's still early foliage-wise. Friends of ours did a drive up north and said the colors are spectacular and expect it to be peaking for another week to two weeks. So this coming weekend in the Whites may be perfect timing.


----------



## Terry (Sep 30, 2008)

The colors are really starting to pop now. This weekend should be spectacular if the weather holds. Lots of reds and orange maples and also a lot of green still. Very pretty contrast.


----------



## Ski Diva (Sep 30, 2008)

It is gorgeous right now here in Windsor County, VT (Ludlow area). This weekend should be pretty amazing.


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 30, 2008)

Skier 75, did you mean you were thinking Pemi Loop as an ovenighter?  I guess it's possible but more like a death march, 30+ miles with a full pack & a ton of elevation.  

I'd look for some type of loop over the Horn, Cabot & the Bulge with the overnight at Unknown Pond.  water & foliage are good combos.  Something in the Southern Whites that give you good looks at the Lakes Region would be a good choice too.

Presidentials,IMO too high & broad to see the colors, sure you see a lot of them, way down in the valleys.  Fraconia Ridge a bit better but maples down low, birches are higher

If you check out the 52 With a View list, some other option there too.  Eastern Whites along 13 & Evans Notch also provides great views on lower peaks.  possible with some white on the Presidentials too....


----------



## on_edge (Oct 1, 2008)

*Lincoln Gap to App Gap Perhaps*

Long Trail hikers often stay at The Hyde Away Inn in Fayston, VT. It's the closest, full service inn to the Appalachian Gap (Route 17). I have been photographing foliage in the area for the past several days and posting it on the Hyde Away website photo gallery: http://www.hydeawayinn.com/gallery2/v/foliage_2008/ There is a photo album for each day (click on thumbnails to enter albums or view larger images). 

I've noticed, so far, that we're still fairly early in the season, but the colors are vivid. Colors are best at higher altitudes and at low-lying spots where cold air settles at night. I took the photos in Warren and Waitsfield villages, some at the Hyde Away Inn, and a few at Sugarbush. 

Descriptions of hikes in the area are on the Chamber of Commerce site: http://www.madrivervalley.com/vermont/activities/by_type.asp?catid=25

Based on what I've seen over the past few days, I'd say this area would be great this weekend (Oct 4). FYI.


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 1, 2008)

Word on the street is that north of Franconia Notch has reached peak, while the more central/southern Whites still have enough green to be considered approaching peak (but are spectacular nonetheless).

It should be a *stellar* weekend to be up there.

http://foliage.visitnh.gov.ns1www.silvertech.net/index-flash.html


----------



## MAD777 (Oct 1, 2008)

If you don't want to be in a traffic jam for hours, stay away from Conway, NH / Fryeburg, ME this week. From your windshield, you will be seeing the same leaf, until it falls  :-(

http://www.fryeburgfair.com/


----------



## dropKickMurphy (Oct 18, 2008)

Too late for this year, but here's a suggestion for a future foliage backpacking trip.

A group of friends and I have been doing a 4-5 day backpacking trip in Baxter State Park every October for 30 years. We've covered pretty much every trail in the park (most of them several times) over that period. Every place we have been in BSP has its own unique beauty. If it's foliage you're looking for, you can't beat the Five Ponds/Fowler/South Branch Ponds area in the northern part of the Park.

Plenty of beautiful waterfront remote sites; every one of them overlook crystalline waters reflecting the blazing hues of the surrounding  mountainsides. I would especially recommend these spots:
* Billfish Pond
* the South site on Lower Fowler Pond
* the "Pines" site on Long Pond (which I rate, along with Davis Pd and Wassataquoik Island, as a "top 3" site in all of BSP)
* the canoe site at the outlet of Upper South Branch Pond

You can do a nice leisurely 2 or 3 day loop in this area from the Fowler Brook trailhead or from the Five Ponds trailhead.

Or, you can follow the Middle Fowler Trail over Barrel Ridge to Lower South Branch Pond, which is a stunning foliage spot. Spend the final night in a waterfront lean-to at the campground; or grab a canoe and paddle down to the remote lean-to  at the outlet of Upper South Branch Pd (bring sandals or water shoes for the short stretch where you'll be dragging the canoes through the rocky shallows between the 2 ponds.)

If you have the time, energy, and weather, you might even spend a day doing the new Traveler Loop, which is as challenging and rewarding a day hike as any in NE. Plan on 8-12 hours for this...which means, in October, you might want to be on the trail by 5 AM to give yourself sufficient daylight to complete the loop.

We have a longstanding tradition on our annual trip of spending the final day/night at a BSP campground (car accessible) site. After emerging from the trail (where we have been subsisting on oatmeal, Hershey Bars, and freeze-dried lasagna for the prior 3-4 days), we build a nice camp fire and pull the cooler out of the car. Inside the cooler, along with an ample supply of ice cold beer and several pounds of Alaskan King Crab Legs, is a 16 oz, USDA Prime steak (which are now up to $36.00/lb; yet no one complains) waiting for each of us. While the fire is settling into a healthy bed of coals, we  rub extra virgin olive oil and a light amount of seasoning onto what have become known as the "Gold Plated Steaks". Meanwhile, we enjoy a few frosty beverages while devouring a small mountain of King Crab legs. The steaks are grilled to perfection, drizzled with melted butter, and savored with a couple of bottles of good red wine. 

We each then raise a titanium cup of port in tribute to Percival Proctor Baxter, light a fine cigar, and recount the highlights of the current and past trips. 

And begin the planning of the next.  

This has become such a cherished tradition over the years that all of our families and relatives know not to count on our attendance at any event...party, wedding, birth, funeral... which would have the misfortune and shortsightedness to occur within the 5 days preceding Columbus Day.


----------

